# PIV Core2Duo E6400 make.conf

## Tinitus

Hallo,

ist diese make .conf für obigen Prozessor korrekt?

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

##CFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe"

##CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# This should not be changed unless you know exactly what you are doing.  You

# should probably be using a different stage, instead.

##CHOST="i486-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -O2 -msse3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="doc X apache2 subversion cvs jpeg tiff samba vdr xinerama acpi mmx sse sse2 nvidia opengl kde gnome xen"

#ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--alphabetical"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LANG="de_DE@euro"

LANGUAGE="49"

LINGUAS="de"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

#VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia"

#ALSA_CARDS="snd_hda_intel"

FEATURES="parallel-fetch"
```

schon mal danke für Eure Hilfe..

G. R

----------

## Martux

Also ich habe 

```

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

```

drin stehen.

Google doch mal nach cflags core2duo. Auch hier im Forum gibt's dazu einige Beiträge.

----------

## trikolon

kann noch dieses einstellungen anbieten, funktionieren bei mir problemlos:

```

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=nocona -fomit-frame-pointer -msse3"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS} -fvisibility-inlines-hidden"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

#LDFLAGS="-Wl,--hash-style=both"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

WANT_MP="true"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/usr/portage/tmp"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/mixed"

GAMES_PREFIX_OPT="/home/ben/Games"

USE="truetype nls opengl avahi mdnsresponder-compat freetype beagle foomaticdb glitz mono qt3support newspr realmedia xvmc -xmms pertty visibility kdehiddenvisibility pdf rtc$ 

ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel"

LINGUAS="de"

LANG="de_DE@euro"

LC_ALL="de_DE@euro"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa fbdev nv"

FEATURES="parallel-fetch candy"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/ http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://f$

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

source /usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf
```

----------

## Martux

Was ist denn

```

WANT_MP="true"

```

für eine Option? Habe im Forum nix erhellendes dazu gefunden...

Ach ja, ansonsten hilft noch

```

CLEAN_DELAY="0"

FEATURES="ccache confcache"

```

----------

## AmonAmarth

hast du hier schonmal geguckt?

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags

----------

## trikolon

 *Quote:*   

> Was ist denn
> 
> Code:
> 
> WANT_MP="true"
> ...

 

das habe ich hier im forum gefunden. es gab das problem, dass nicht beide cores benutzt wurden und damit sagt man das wohl expliziet. ist fast die gleiche make.conf wie bloodsurfer sie verwendet. und meine "babe" rennt damit!

----------

